# Beagle Housetraining!



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi 

I have read books and scoured the internet for help with my 12 week old beagles housetraining, but nothing seems to fit. Wonder if anyone can help

Here are the issues:

As advised - I take him out on a lead whenever he wakes after a nap, after he's eaten or had a big drink, after exciting running around type-play, every 1-2 hours and before bedtime. I feel like I live in my kitchen and garden. 

However, many times the pup gets outside, wants to sniff around but doesn't go. I could spend a long time outside sometimes waiting for him to settle - whatever the weather! Whenever we get outside all he wants to do is chew stones, plants and even eat the grass, despite me trying me best to not let him get hold of anything!! Then a few minutes after the puppy asking me to go back inside, he pees or poops. I understand sometimes he doesn't even realise he wants to go as he doesn't display any sniffing round in circles signs, but 9/10 he'll go inside. 

Sometimes I don't go inside when he asks, just so he knows I decide when we go inside, but he still seems to wait till he's inside! 

Now, despite ignoring when he does 'go' inside, or trying to interrupt him and take him outside to finish what he started, and wildly praising him with treats and rubs when he 'goes' outside, and saying "toilet" whilst he goes, i'm still having issues. 

I've also tried using the crate method at night, but when I did this the puppy gets so distressed he howls for hours and hours, throws himself against the bars and wee's many times out of fright. We never went in to him whilst making a noise, but he still didn't settle. Instead we've set up a bed for him outside the crate which he gladly sleeps on, but still whines every 2-3 hours to be let outside. 

We have more success with going outside at night, but what can I do about it during the day?! 

Also - how long should it take to teach a puppy to do his business outside?


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

hey there, it took my beagle nearly 11 months to fully house train him as i live 3 up all dogs are different and beagles are stubborn. 

Was he trained to do it on paper in the house first?

sorry im not much help really someone will come soon with better help 

cute dog 

*Kara*


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

If we put paper down, or puppy pads, he just chews them to bits. Typical beagle behaviour which we're trying to hone onto toys and special chews only. 

For every piece of advice I've found, my beagle has a trait to stop it working!

Can I just add, although only 3 months old it can be anywhere from 2 hours to 5 hours before my dog empties solids after eating. So advice that says it's 30 mins afterwards are way off! Lol


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Helbo said:


> If we put paper down, or puppy pads, he just chews them to bits. Typical beagle behaviour which we're trying to hone onto toys and special chews only.
> 
> For every piece of advice I've found, my beagle has a trait to stop it working!
> 
> Can I just add, although only 3 months old it can be anywhere from 2 hours to 5 hours before my dog empties solids after eating. So advice that says it's 30 mins afterwards are way off! Lol


What's he eating? my dog can take a while to go for a number 2 after eating i think it depends on the food and the amount he is eating aswell.

I must admit i was the same with my boy for everything i did he found a way to ruin or eat it 

emmmm.... trying to think of things here not very good at this lol.

tbh when it came to it i had to sit with my trainers on and watch for the circling then shout him over and take him right outside so he would go there if he didn't go within 5-10 mins i would take him in and watch him again and if he did the same it was right back outside for him, at 12 weeks he is still young just be consistent and he will get there soon.

*Kara*


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks kara, Thats a really nice reply. I guess he is still very young, but hrs picking up other training quite fast, I guess I forget. I have been trying to notice the signs of him needing to go but I'm not always fast enough. I'll keep at it though. And I'll have my husbands help at the weekend - cannot wait!!

He's eating hills vet puppy food that I have to soak to make soft. 3 meals a day


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

It is easy to forget how old they are when they are doing sit lay paw and all the other stuff lol..... I remember my mum saying I must have the patience of a saint....

Oh almost forgot on the picking things up have you got vicks vapour rub in the house???? we used that for when bobby started eating all the knobs off the bedroom drawers It seemed to be the only thing he hated the smell of and wouldn't go near.

*Kara*


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> It is easy to forget how old they are when they are doing sit lay paw and all the other stuff lol..... I remember my mum saying I must have the patience of a saint....
> 
> Oh almost forgot on the picking things up have you got vicks vapour rub in the house???? we used that for when bobby started eating all the knobs off the bedroom drawers It seemed to be the only thing he hated the smell of and wouldn't go near.
> 
> *Kara*


Hear hear on the vapour rub,we had to put it on the table legs and chair legs to stop alf chewing,that reminds me he keeps taking the sink waste pipe off and chewing it when in the garden, I will use vicks tomorrow!!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

theevos5 said:


> Hear hear on the vapour rub,we had to put it on the table legs and chair legs to stop alf chewing,that reminds me he keeps taking the sink waste pipe off and chewing it when in the garden, I will use vicks tomorrow!!


I found the bitter spray never worked with mine he loved the taste even better to be honest.......


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Shelby took a while to house train, she would even wee in her bed for a long time. We got her in July, i think she was very good after 2 months then fireworks night happened that set her back again  My only advise really is keep watching for signs, not easy i know also when in the garden try getting the pup to move around by walking around the garden and calling them to you. Get them sniffing/ running around to get things moving :lol:

Just a side note, what are you cleaning accidents up with? as even if you disinfect it they can still smell it and will reuse the same area! You need to use a biological solution to clean the area, some clothes wash liquid/powder mixed with water to clean the area. 

Good luck, Beagles are not the eastest  my pointer pup has only had 3 indoors accidents in 2 months !


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tip about biological washing powder! We've been using a spray and he doesn't seem to use the same are twice, but worth a try...


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

I always had some persil bio powder in my mop bucket ready to mop up accidents,but for a beagle alfie was really good,he had very few wee accidents and next to nothing on number 2s!I think we were lucky on that score and then drew the short straw on the recall,we are still having major issues and hubby lost him AGAIN at the weekend!so its back to holding the longline again and back to basics AGAIN!!! but he does give gorgeous kisses so not a bad trade off!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

Just wanted to say that I'm having better luck with the housetraining this week. Charlie seems to be getting it that outside is the place to go and he's also understanding when we say "toilet" that its time to sniff round for a place to go.

It's not perfect. About 70% of the time he goes outside, whereas when I posted it was 70% or more inside and I felt like all I was doing was cleaning up after him. 

Still hard work spotting when he needs to go to the toilet, but it's nice to see a little bit of hope! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

both my beagles were housetrained fully by about 6months id say. kody was defo a lot faster though, i think because we had an older dog, so he just copied her. 

just gotta be patient and have your shoes on all the time lol. it pays off in the end. 

my retriever on the other hand was far more difficult to housetrain!


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm very Lucky with bella she was housetrained by 4 months totally (only ever 2 poos indoors aged 9 weeks) but firework time really sets you back  

She did have a couple of accidents after her spay op but that was more being unwell etc than naughty iyswim. 

I found rubbing a puppy pad in a little bit of wee and putting it out in the garden she V quickly learnt outside = wee :thumbup: and then I added wee wee to the action and bingo. 

Talking of Vicks I'm smothered in it and I wondered why bell came over to me and went back to her bed just now  lol I must smell terrible which is quite a insult considering she loves to roll in fox/hedgehog poo and dead moles!!!!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

sarybeagle said:


> Talking of Vicks I'm smothered in it and I wondered why bell came over to me and went back to her bed just now  lol I must smell terrible which is quite a insult considering she loves to roll in fox/hedgehog poo and dead moles!!!!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Helbo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to say that I'm having better luck with the housetraining this week. Charlie seems to be getting it that outside is the place to go and he's also understanding when we say "toilet" that its time to sniff round for a place to go.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that things are getting better I am having problems with Bobby he seems to think my bath is his toilet right now wish he would use the toilet pan (would make it easier)


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> I'm glad that things are getting better I am having problems with Bobby he seems to think my bath is his toilet right now wish he would use the toilet pan (would make it easier)


That'd be a good trick!!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Helbo said:


> That'd be a good trick!!


Well he will stand over the pan when the lid is up so I'm hoping with practice i can make it go on it will deff have my camera with me every time


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> Well he will stand over the pan when the lid is up so I'm hoping with practice i can make it go on it will deff have my camera with me every time


This is what amazes me with beagles they are so intelligent yet people call them stupid!Can't wait to see the photos! and heres a vid I found of a beagle jumping up at the worktops,thought you may enjoy it!!its right at the bottom of the page Pogostick beagle
Life with Beanie the Beagle - Part 3


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

theevos5 said:


> This is what amazes me with beagles they are so intelligent yet people call them stupid!Can't wait to see the photos! and heres a vid I found of a beagle jumping up at the worktops,thought you may enjoy it!!its right at the bottom of the page Pogostick beagle
> Life with Beanie the Beagle - Part 3


haha i know those beagles


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Ducky said:


> haha i know those beagles


I always check up on the website what they are getting upto,they have a fantastic life those beagles,I particularily like the thread on Biggles birthday party!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

theevos5 said:


> I always check up on the website what they are getting upto,they have a fantastic life those beagles,I particularily like the thread on Biggles birthday party!


yep, they are great wee dogs.


----------

